# Impeller bearing....



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

Been having fun here reading up on snowblowers....Great site....I have a...

Ariens ST824..
Model..924020
Serial #002734
The impeller bearing is out and ordered stens 230-300 bearing .75 ID x 1 3/4 OD from Amazon that doesn't go on the shaft....The ID of bearing from amazon is a hair under .75... Do these bearings from china differ in ID size..I don't want to drive the bearing on and never get it off
Question---should I reorder and take my chances on getting one that fits, or buff up the shaft to make it fit.....Thanks, Dave in Carson City, nv.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Dave

Is the shaft still slightly rusty ?? How hard did the old bearing come off ??

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ariens part number 05406300 BRG-BALL .750X1.750X.50 and I do see it crosses over to the Stens 230-300.
Sooooo it should be the right part.

.


----------



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

It's my neighbors Ariens, and helping him getting it running. The shaft is all cleaned up and smooth..We had a **** of a time getting the old bearing off...soaked it in penetrating oil for 4 days...finally used a pickle fork and beat it off. Bearing has been on since new....ID of new bearing is .74900 but specks says .075......From reading the forums for the past month, it is a good machine to get running and keep.....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You just got unlucky on this purchase, I think.

I bought a 4-pack of Peer brand impeller bearings and they all measure slightly above .750"


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe use that pickle fork to beat the new one on if you can keep it on the inner race. or a pipe that fits over the 3/4 shaft and sits on the inner race.

.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Do not beat the bearing on
clean everything up 

use antiseize

it should go on snug thats it
you could heat the bearing up


----------



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

db130 said:


> You just got unlucky on this purchase, I think.
> 
> I bought a 4-pack of Peer brand impeller bearings and they all measure slightly above .750"



Thanks, I might just return and rebuy for another one and keep my fingers crossed


----------



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

1132le said:


> Do not beat the bearing on
> clean everything up
> 
> use antiseize
> ...



Might try to heat with a propane torch......don't want to hurt the bearing....


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

paverdave said:


> Might try to heat with a propane torch......don't want to hurt the bearing....



if after you clean everything up and light heat wont do it get another bearing


----------



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

1132le said:


> if after you clean everything up and light heat wont do it get another bearing



I will let you know how its going tomorrow, thanks for the help.....:smile_big:


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

if the new bearing doesn't fit or is very tight i would say use a dremel on it to remove a bit of material until it will fit on snugly.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Check shaft diameter first, should be 3/4" .750 ......
If it's larger in diameter due to rust take 60 grit sandpaper and clean it up till bearing slides nicely. 

If bearing is indeed too small take a small sanding flap wheel in your dremel tool and open up the id of the new bearing until it slides nicely on the impeller shaft. 

You install the bearing into the holder and install onto the bucket first, then you insert the auger assembly into the bucket with the impeller shaft going through the new bearing.

While the auger assembly is out you should remove the rakes and clean up the shafts, replace the gearbox lube, check wear on the 1" auger bushings. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

As others have said, take some emery cloth to the shaft and shine it up. You can also put the bearing under a lamp to heat it up for 20 minutes or so...will expand the bearing slightly so it will slide on. Also coat the shaft with anti-seize before you slide the bearing on and after.
Robert


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Heating with propane might cause issues, as this is a sealed per lube bearing...just give the shaft a good cleaning, make sure there are no burrs or rust, and lightly oil the shaft. Take your time, and make sure the bearing slides on and off easily, as you may need to remove it in the future to service the augers or impeller.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

As Stated in previous Replies, Clean up the Shaft some more. I use an angle grinder to clean things up quickly.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> As Stated in previous Replies, Clean up the Shaft some more. I use an *angle grinder* to clean things up quickly.


i would just hate to see too much material removed. i know it sometimes doesn't take much to go overboard with them and once the metal is gone it is not so easy to but back. that is why i recommended dremeling the inside of the bearing. at least if you go a bit too far it is only a cheaper part damaged.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I've seen some not so accuarte sizing on the China products. Poor copies?? IDK.... But I'd be inclined to try a quality bearing. Try Ariens. I know they don't make them, but they do fit. Never had a problem with ANY USA bearings. Make sure the shaft is clean. 
And if any thing is ground down/up, I agree, sacrifice the cheap bearing.

GLuck, Jay


----------



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the reply's and suggestions....With rain and late shopping today wasen't able to get out and work on the blower today....Hopefully med week......Will update all......Thanks and Merry Christmas


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with JayzAuto1, switch bearing manufacturer, Go with a US bearing manufacturer, Timken is one, and of course Ariens. Use NeverSeize.

I would clean up the shaft with a flap disk on a grinder, it will do a real nice job, great, won't cut grooves as a file or a grinding wheel would.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

.002-.005 is a press fit, you really don't want the bearing that tight. clean the shaft up to the point that the bearing will slide on it.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would just hate to see too much material removed. i know it sometimes doesn't take much to go overboard with them and once the metal is gone it is not so easy to but back. that is why i recommended dremeling the inside of the bearing. at least if you go a bit too far it is only a cheaper part damaged.


I Agree, Do not use an angle grinder if you are not Competent with it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

using sandpaper to manually dress a shaft starting at about the 4:20 mark


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I agree with JayzAuto1, switch bearing manufacturer, Go with a US bearing manufacturer, Timken is one, and of course Ariens. Use NeverSeize.
> 
> I would clean up the shaft with a flap disk on a grinder, it will do a real nice job, great, won't cut grooves as a file or a grinding wheel would.



Ariens does not use a US-based supplier for the impeller bearing, BTW.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

1132le said:


> Do not beat the bearing on
> clean everything up
> 
> use antiseize
> ...


That was a bad choice of words on my part using the term beat. Has image of someone using 5lb sledge.
You already know you need to clean the shaft nice and shiny. Wire wheel, Emery cloth, sandpaper but not too course, ... whatever works for you in your situation.
You have a very accurate measurement of the ID of the bearing what is the OD of the shaft presently?

.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've gotten bearings locally at a bearing store, also online, Amazon, eBay. I get automotive bearings the same way such as wheel bearings. Much much cheaper than an automotive store, dealer whether auto or garden lawn snow dealer. A bearing for my walk behind Exmark was $150 at the dealer, for two, top and bottom; Amazon wanted $15? $25? for two. If I had bought 10, it would have been less than $6.


----------



## paverdave (Dec 2, 2018)

Well the bearing is on the shalf and the auger, bearing and pully back on..Used a dremel, sanding flap wheel, emery cloth, cleaned it all up went on nice...Just over at my neighbors house to look at it and notice the pully is bent alittle..told me when he was using the pickle fork for the bearing, he hit the pully a few times(5 lb sledge), "Really" wow.:surprise:....we will have to see how much wobble it has, cause it doesn't look straight to me....His next step is to put on a new fuel line and see if the engine will run....I think I've talk him into bring it inside the garage and not out back in the dirt...Thanks for all the help....I will let you know how the next part of this project goes....:smile2:


----------

